# Star Wars Holiday Special!



## mrhnau (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, I've been searching for the video for a while, and finally found it online! woo!!!

[gv]323909610753051544[/gv]

I've yet to watch it, I need a chunk of two hours, but I'm really looking forward to it! Enjoy!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 2, 2007)

Looking forward to looking it over.


----------



## crushing (Jul 2, 2007)

I made it to the 9 minute mark, that's enough for me.  It was a real test to stay with it that long.


----------



## mrhnau (Jul 2, 2007)

crushing said:


> I made it to the 9 minute mark, that's enough for me.  It was a real test to stay with it that long.


I've watched a few minutes so far. From what I've heard from those that watched it, its pretty bad. However, since I'm a Star Wars freak, I'll muddle my way through it. I just need to get a large enough chunk of free time to enjoy it!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 2, 2007)

I sat through a few minutes of it myself. Pretty cheesy considering they were using stock footage for the opening introduction, a cartooned layout for Chewie's house and then not even a subtitle for the wookie language. They could've at least done THAT. 
Harvey Corman? Bea Arthur? Jefferson Starship? Dianne Carroll? :idunno: I can't remember if I sat through this when it first came out or not. I may try to do so this time around. I'm a Star Wars fan too but ya know? 

What was the name of that tv special they did with the ewoks and those kids?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow.  That was a low for Carrie Fisher and Harrison Ford.

Odd.

CLICK HERE:
http://www.i-mockery.com/minimocks/starwars-holiday/

That is a summary of the show.  Prepare to laugh very very hard.

AoG


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 2, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Wow.  That was a low for Carrie Fisher and Harrison Ford.
> 
> Odd.
> 
> ...


There's some language to this be warned :asian: 

Tell me something... is it just me or does Itchy look like the aged version of the Gremlin from "Nightmare at 20,000 Feet" episode from the original Twilight Zone (starring none-other than Bill Shatner) ??


----------



## redfang (Jul 3, 2007)

I remember watching this when it came out on TV when I was  kid. It was bad then, even though I sat through the whole thing at the time.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 3, 2007)

Ok, having tried to sit through and watch it... only to fast forward to this clip and that clip and this one... (the old time commercials were a nice touch of nostalgia ... "The Union Label!" song! Whoo!) ... I find... I must... go ... hang myself! 
So ta-ta everyone... 

Sheesh... no wonder Lucas wanted to bury this one. Everyone should copy and burn it to a DVD and send it to him. 

Definitely a low point in Harrison Ford's career... thankfully unlike Geraldo he recovered. Probably paid closer attention to scripts from then on out.


----------

